# 14 hours, 21 fish. Pensacola.



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

hit up the beach last night and met Zack, happyhourhero, out there. he was kind enough to give me a piece of ray since bait was scarce that day. ended up snagging a bluefish and chunking it on the long rod. 

Zack had to pick up around 9pm and his ray piece had been chewed up. I checked mine and it was the same. 

Throughout the night i kept busy on the long rod landing 6 blacktips, 1 sharpnose, 2 blacknose, a baby dusky, 2 slot reds, 1 bull red and 6 bluefish. ran one of the blacktips out for bait around 11pm. got hit twice around 4:30am, set and missed the hookup. it had the back 1/3rd missing so i ran it back out and 15 mins later it was game on!



if the tail rope and kayak measurements are right it between 8'11 and 9'1"





let a kid catch a 3.5-4ft black nose on my long rod, so that makes 12 sharks last night. 

have vid of the release and pics of the slots for later.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

You killed it man! I'm kicking myself for not going out! How cold was it?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> You killed it man! I'm kicking myself for not going out! How cold was it?


like 55ish, sand was freezing though. water was warm so naturally i was in it. 

Here's the release vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO8DikeV67E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Nice! In the first picture is that the blacktip hanging out of his mouth? And how was the surf conditions, easy Yaking?


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome night congrats on the tiger


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good looking Tig and great looking kayak! The yak is 13feet long! I have a feeling that the 10' + is going to hit the beach this week. UGLY


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice man! Glad you got one!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

LP - just curious but were most of the sharks in the 2-4 ft range or did you get some bigger ones besides the tiger? Awesome night of fishing - really enjoyed the release vid - that underwater cam is the ticket. Thank you!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> LP - just curious but were most of the sharks in the 2-4 ft range or did you get some bigger ones besides the tiger? Awesome night of fishing - really enjoyed the release vid - that underwater cam is the ticket. Thank you!


all in the 3-4ft range with one tiny sharpnose abouy 18".

and yes, thats the blacktip hanging out of its mouth.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Nice! In the first picture is that the blacktip hanging out of his mouth? And how was the surf conditions, easy Yaking?


wind layed it down nice but comming in was a pain.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

awesome job and great tiger.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

How large of a piece of BT did you use ? Do you prefer that over ray, just curious


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

tigershark said:


> How large of a piece of BT did you use ? Do you prefer that over ray, just curious


whole 3fter. i have no preference. smalls sharks catch big sharks. ray catches all sharks.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> . ran one of the blacktips out for bait around 11pm. got hit twice around 4:30am, set and missed the hookup. it had the back 1/3rd missing so i ran it back out and 15 mins later it was game on!
> .


how do yall hook up them small sharks to run them out like that i have been wanting to try it cause i have heard it works for the big boys some times


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

Were all of the catches on paddled out baits or any on rods cast out?


----------

